# Horror Games



## McMurphy (Oct 31, 2004)

It is my favorite time of the year:  Halloween.  It makes me think of some of the more macabre video games I have played in my youth.

_*What were some video games that once put chills down your spine?*_

Starting with the more recent past game, I would have to say Resident Evil 2.  I actually had it for the N64, but I really got into it.  Playing it at midnight with all the lights out guaranteed that I was going to jump off my couch while frantically smashing the fire button when the zombie dogs burst through an one-way mirror.  Just plain scary.







A game that I always found a little creepy from my childhood would be Friday the 13th.  I never owned it, but I did rent it a few times.  The graphics and the game play may have been below par even for the original Nintendo era, but the message, "You and your friends are dead.  Game over" and Jason's ability to suddenly pop on screen had creeped me out.






Finally, I would have list Castlevania III.  It never scared me, but I loved the Halloween atmosphere of the game.  In fact, I have fond memories of playing the game between trick-or-treater visits on a particular Halloween as a child.


----------



## scalem X (Oct 31, 2004)

Well I remember a game (for playstation x) called 'nightmare creatures'  


and then one called galerians


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 31, 2004)

scalem X said:
			
		

> Well I remember a game (for playstation x) called 'nightmare creatures'
> 
> 
> and then one called galerians


I have the sequel to the game on playstation.  I didn't really like the game itself, but I loved the cut scenes with the Rob Zombie music.


----------



## Morning Star (Nov 1, 2004)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> I have the sequel to the game on playstation. I didn't really like the game itself, but I loved the cut scenes with the Rob Zombie music.


I agree with you there. My favourite horror game was Elvira 2: The Jaws of Cerberus

Here are links to front and back scans of the box: 

http://www.nemmelheim.de/horrorsoft/elvira/screenshots/elvira2boxfront.jpg

http://www.nemmelheim.de/horrorsoft/elvira/screenshots/elvira2boxback.jpg

It revolved around a film studio that had become posessed. It used to give me nightmares.

Great stuff!


----------

